# Meet Princess Holly Fifi



## EllaKay (Aug 5, 2013)

Meet Holly....she was 8 weeks old on Monday 

Love how she sleeps like this...
View attachment 120100


Princess Holly as my daughter calls her....
View attachment 120101


Exploring her new home...
View attachment 120102


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

I must say as cute as she is she looks really young
to me she doesn't look 8 weeks especially not in the picture with your daughter


----------



## EllaKay (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks, it's interesting you should mention she looks younger than 8 weeks....I've had my doubts and my mum said she is very small. We didn't get her from a reputable breeder, just responded to an advert on Pets4homes which read 'Home reared kittens looking for their forever homes'. When I went to collect Holly her owner said her cat had come home pregnant and she was now selling the kittens as Mum was getting fed up of her litter of 7

I'll get her to the Vets this week for a check up, hopefully they can give me an indication to her age. For what it's worth, she has settled remarkably well, she is litter- tray trained, eating wet and dry food, sleeping when we sleep (but not with us) playing with toys, happy to be handled, etc.

I hope my little kitty will be okay, feel as anxious as when I brought my newborn daughter home!:blush:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

she should be fine most have my cats were less than 6 weeks when they were dumped or however else they ended up with me 

they do usually learn skills from mother etc and how to become more social and a few other things but hopefully she will be ok

and hopefully the mum cat will be neutered soon, poor thing sounds like a breeding machine


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Holly is adorable. A real cutie! I agree that she looks more like 6 weeks that 8. I remember years ago we got a kitten from my mother in law who palmed her off as 8 weeks when really she was tiny, still had blue eyes and mother in law just wanted rid because she couldn't be bothered with the mess! No regard towards the mother cat at all!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## EllaKay (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks. I feel gutted she could be just 6 weeks old The owner did say she was the smallest & the runt of the litter. As mentioned in my previous post, Holly seems settled and happy (very loud purr-er!) but I do have a couple of anxieties. Can anyone tell me how much food on average she should be eating daily? And also how many times she should visit the litter tray for a number 2 in a 24 hour period? I'm worried about diarrhoea and being underweight. My aim this week is to get her weighed as I'm unsure of her weight at the moment, she 'looks' well but when combing her she feels skinny and under her fur her shoulder blades are prominent


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i , hopefully the vet will advise on any treatment do you know if she s been wormed? usually they develope a round firm pot belly but this dosent always show till later, be carefull with hygiene if you not sure,if she having dihorreah you might want to add a bit water to her wet food just to make sure she getting hydrated again, but defo a trip to the vet as some causes of now putting on weight can be serious,i got my boy at 10 wks and he was eating 3 quaters of standard sized tin and a small handful of biscuits  very greedy boy , this was divided into 4 meals throughtout the day, if she is really young the vet might recommend kitten milk too , let us know how it goes.
she is a little darlin and she will be a loving playful companion for your daughter as they grow up together , lots of great advice on here , there are specific feeding threads and stickys in each section ,hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## EllaKay (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks moggiemum

The lady I got her from said she had used Panacur at 2 and 5 weeks and that the next dose would be due the end of this week. So that would put her at 8 weeks...but obviously might have been blagging me 

I will add water to her food, thanks for the tip. She does visit her water bowl and just this evening I gave her some Toplife kitten milk which she seemed to enjoy. She's on Whiska's Kitten food (plus a few kitten biscuits) as this is what they said she had been eating so I just bought it so as not to unsettle her but ideally want something more nutritious in the long run. It's just that she doesn't seem to eat much despite being at her bowl 5 minutes at a time every couple of hours. She has been at her litter tray for a number 2 4 times in the past 24 hours (plus a few wee's)- is this okay? I'm guessing the wee's are a good sign she isn't dehydrated? x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

she sounds ok ,i would still get vet checked , if she s eating good but still skinny they may request a stool/poo sample to rule out things like malabsorption, where she might not be getting any of the goodness outta her food, fingers crossed she will padd out soon, sounds like you doin a great job ,maybe try her on cooked plain chicken too , i weaned my boy off the dry and he loves raw and wet now, he gets a couple of hand fed biscuits now as a treat  let us know how her vet appointment goes


----------



## EllaKay (Aug 5, 2013)

You say eating good..........I'm not sure. She doesn't eat for longer than two minutes at a time and nothing much seems to have gone from the bowl. 
I know they say little and often which she does seem to do but I seem to be throwing away more than she eats. Over the course of the day she is given 1 pouch of kitten food and a small handful of kitten biscuits but I'm worried she isn't eating half of that :/ And like I said, seems to visit her litter tray about 4 times for a number 2 in a 24hour period. In all other aspects she seems fine, playful, happy etc...instinct tells me she is okay but I can't help being anxious reading horror stories of kittens deteriorating fast from diorrhea/ dehydration, etc. Hopefully get her weighed this evening but I will be very surprised if she is 1Kg which I believe 8 week old kittens should be around. I think I need a chill pill!


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

8 weeks is young, never mind 6. They shouldn't be taken away from the mother until at least 12 weeks and in Sweden it is illegal to do so. More like the owner was sick of the kittens rather than it's mother. Oh well, better the kitten with you than the previous owner if she is getting rid of them that young.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh she is sweet! Very small but very cute!
Well done you on looking after her the way you are. Yes she's young but you're doing everything right by her.
Kittens eat little and often so she will keep going back to the bowl to keep topping up so that's fine. Stick to wet food because that helps to get water in her as well.
Kittens tummies are very small so they eat, then poo, then sleep, then eat, then poo etc etc so she sounds like she is doing fine. She will start eating more as she keeps growing.
I would definitely take her to the vet for a health check anyway.


----------



## EllaKay (Aug 5, 2013)

Just a little update for all you lovely people who posted. Holly visited the Vet yesterday evening for her health check and first vaccination (which she dealt with like a superstar, not even a flinch!) The Vet echoed what people on here had said that she was is very small (only weighed in at 0.6kg) BUT he believes she could be 10 weeks old (runt of a large litter) and is perfectly healthy which is the main thing  The Vet also treated her free of charge with Spot On Stronghold despite not seeing any fleas, there was evidence of flea dirt. 

I left the surgery a proud kitten- mum with some lovely treats in the free kitten pack (she is now a fan of Science Plan biscuits!)


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

She is stunning hun, so glad the vets went okay for you x :thumbsup:


----------



## EllaKay (Aug 5, 2013)

Thought I would share some pics of Holly along with my above update x


----------



## KittyKat102 (Jul 23, 2013)

Holly is such a cute kitty! Nice to hear she is doing well


----------

